# CAGS eliminated!



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I followed the instructions from LS1.com, and the entire process took about 15mins, which included unpacking and setting up my hydraulic floor jack, which was previously unused.

It works perfectly, and the pack of 5 x 2200ohm, 0.5W resistors was only $0.99 at Radio Shack. Much better than even the $15 CAGS Eliminator that I saw on one website - I saw one for $60 on another site! That one must add 3 rwhp.

I am sooo happy that thing is gone.


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

I need to do that also! :agree I'm in Austin too. Where did you buy your car at?


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey - glad to meet a fellow Austinite here on the forum! I got mine at Champion Autoplex on 183 & Lamar. Did the Internet special with their Internet sales guy, (Jay), and it was all very easy. They brought it in from Louisiana since there wasn't one in my combo available locally. They drove it back instead of flat-bedding it, which has pros and cons. Cons are that it had 500miles on it when I took possession, pros, it was already broken-in and the miles don't count against my lease.

I've got 4 spare 2200ohm resistors if you want to save $0.99. Also have a hydraulic floor jack which made things easy. I'm over in the Westlake area.

Cheers,

Jonty


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

You could have got have saved the time and money and used it toward a customer tune, Superchip, or Predator and got the CAGS eliminated and more HP from the better tuning.


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Jonty,
I'm up in Anderson Mill. I too purchased my car from Champion. They did right by me. I got mine just before Christmas. Did my first oil change tonight. The skid plate was easy to deal with by leaving one of the four bolts in, but loose. Just rotated it out of the way. It would be neat if we could get the local Goat owners together sometime. 
Regards,
Jim


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Xman said:


> You could have got have saved the time and money and used it toward a customer tune, Superchip, or Predator and got the CAGS eliminated and more HP from the better tuning.


You mean I could have saved the entire $0.99!!! And all I would have had to shell out was the $300 or whatever a custom tune would cost. Doh!

Actually, the 350hp on tap is all I need right now - I just wanted to get rid of the CAGS.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Does it really force you into the higher gear...like move the lever for you? I never understood that deal....


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

When you're at a certain speed in 1st (15-19mph I believe) and at 20% throttle or less it activates a solenoid that only lets you shift from 1st to 4th. Of course the only time I'm at that throttle level is when I'm behind someone coming off a stop so I go ahead and use it. Otherwise you can just go into neutral, blip the throttle then go into any gear you want.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

So it activates a gate or a something that literaly(sp) blocks the lever from going into say second?


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup - literally puts something in the way of shifting anywhere other than 4th, at least until your revs go somewhere other than the pre-set range in which the CAGS gets activated.

It's not anything you can't drive around, usually by getting on the gas enough to go above the CAGS window, but it's a real PITA in some situations. Stop'n'go traffic can be annoying, but the worst is when you're stopped, say at a light, and you're going to immediately turn as you pull away - like when you're at an intersection for instance. You pull away at relatively low throttle, but not parking-lot low, you've turned on to a main road, and DAMMIT! I'M LUGGING IN 4TH AT 20MPH!. You shift back into 2nd or 3rd, lurching as you do it, and everyone around you looks at you thinking you haven't figured out how to drive a manual.

But you can get rid of it by reprogramming your tune, (retuning your program?), buying a Skip-shift-eliminator for $15-$60 on the web, or getting a resistor from Radio Shack per the instructions on LS1.com, and sticking it in the end of the cable that activiates the wretched thing - fooling it into thinking it's jacking with your drive, when in fact it is signalling to a resistor! Yay!


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

I've bypassed mine too - but before I did - the CAGS seemed to only block 2nd gear - I could go 1st > 3rd - its rather unnatural but nothing was blocking 3rd.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

You're right - I would often end up going to 3rd after getting bounced over to 4th.

Just wondering, but since the LS1 has such a broad torque curve, does anyone think a 5sp would be better suited to the car than the 6sp? I sometimes think it might be better off as a 5sp in both manual and auto guise.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

If GM is watching----- Kick the skip shift in at 22 to 28mph and at 20% or less gas.The RPM's need to be 1500 or above so the engine doesn't bog down..

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Can someone please post a link to the Ls1.com method i have been hearing about so much? ive searched for it on there but cant find it. Thanks.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got my CAGS eliminator from gofastperformance.com for $12.95. I should have read this thread first and could have saved $11.96 and had four extra 2200 ohm, 0.5w resistors. I'm ready to get rid in this GM PITA this weekend. In stop-and-go Atlanta traffic, it seriously is annoying. R U LISTENING GM?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> You could have got have saved the time and money and used it toward a customer tune, Superchip, or Predator and got the CAGS eliminated and more HP from the better tuning.


Yeah- now you're out _fifteen bucks_. What the hell were you thinking? :rofl: 

Pfft.

Anyway, Chris White ("GTPprix") can program the light off of your display as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Just one thing to remember with the cheap way out, you need to be 100% sure that theconnectors on both sides are sealed from the weather, if they are not your going to be looking at trouble don't the road as the resistance changes to to corrosion.

Just food for thought.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thats what I'm doing. No sense in having that light and doing unnecessary work when I am gonna have it tuned soon anyway (I have to wait for HPTuners like all the other '05 people now though... my connection at RWTD quit ... but he can still tune it for me when I get HP Tuners :cheers).


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

TY for the tip rob. :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> Just one thing to remember with the cheap way out, you need to be 100% sure that theconnectors on both sides are sealed from the weather, if they are not your going to be looking at trouble don't the road as the resistance changes to to corrosion.
> 
> Just food for thought.



:agree Just spend the extra couple of bucks and get the SLP plug. Zero worries.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Penn Goat, I actually thought what I was getting was the plug and not the resistor. Can you recommend where to buy the plug for the best price online?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Sure, I got mine from SLP, but from what I hear, you might be able to get it from PFYC for a little cheaper:

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....=VT6001&Product_Count=2&Category_Code=GTOTHER

You'll love it.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow, quick response on this form. Thanks Penn Goat. One question, this says for the 2004 car. That would be the LS1 engine. Is it safe to assume the item is the same for the 2005 LS2?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm gonna say "si senior." I'm rather sure it'll fit for both applications.

After looking again, it says 2004+. 05's and 06's are good as well. 

Burn rubber.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got my CAGS eliminator switch. I was at the dealer today and asked if they would install it...simply for convenience purposes. The service manager insisted the engine chip has to be re-programmed when you install it. I kept telling him it doesn't. I assume you "can" re-program to get rid of the lights, right. In any case, he said it messes with the computer, fuel economy, bla, bla, bla and would not do it. A**hole.

At the same dealership, they have a quick lube oil change where I was told I get free oil changes for 36K. Well, free except I have to pay for the Mobil 1 synthetic. It came to $35 for the change, does that seem high to anyone? It was only supposed to be for 6 qts of oil with filter and labor free. 

What does an oil change run if you just walk into a quick change?

Anyway, I asked them if they would install the CAGS eliminator. They were willing and went in the pit under the car. They could not find the plug even with the instruction sheet that came with the eliminator. They would not let me go in the hole to try and locate it. They finally tried to convince me that on the GTO it may be on top of the transmission...I assume they are idiots, can anyone confirm or deny?

Thanks in advance for the input on both subjects...oil change price and CAGS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Oil change at jiffy lube with synthetics is usually under $40, and they vacuum, wash your windows, etc. So they hit YOU with the lube. Chalk it to a lesson learned.

CAGS is on the driver side of the transmission, easily viewable from underneath, and if they cant find it, beat em with it!

Here is a pic to showcase for ya.

http://www.installuniversity.com/in...cs/sophomore_year/cags_slp/tranny_locator.jpg


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I suppose it could be considered "on top" of the transmission.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.installuniversity.com/in...hics/sophomore_year/cags_slp/cags_locator.jpg

Look at that image, you can see its on the side.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I actually had that exact picture printed out for my home install (which I will do this weekend). I described it to them exactly and they said there were no plugs there, oh well, if you want something done right, do it yourself.

I will tell the dealership what I think about their pricing for my 36K "free" oil changes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah, tell them F.O.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> I got my CAGS eliminator switch. I was at the dealer today and asked if they would install it...simply for convenience purposes. The service manager insisted the engine chip has to be re-programmed when you install it. I kept telling him it doesn't. I assume you "can" re-program to get rid of the lights, right. In any case, he said it messes with the computer, fuel economy, bla, bla, bla and would not do it. A**hole.
> 
> Anyway, I asked them if they would install the CAGS eliminator. They were willing and went in the pit under the car. They could not find the plug even with the instruction sheet that came with the eliminator. They would not let me go in the hole to try and locate it. They finally tried to convince me that on the GTO it may be on top of the transmission...I assume they are idiots, can anyone confirm or deny?


GM dealership service departments are often run by people who find manning the ticket booth in a parking garage far too demanding.

Yours is obviously no exception.

Seriously- it takes maybe 15 minutes to do it yourself...and that includes putting on grubbies, jacking up the car, bringing it back down, and cracking an ice cold Bitburger to celebrate your leet mecho skillz.



Russ2005 said:


> At the same dealership, they have a quick lube oil change where I was told I get free oil changes for 36K. Well, free except I have to pay for the Mobil 1 synthetic. It came to $35 for the change, does that seem high to anyone? It was only supposed to be for 6 qts of oil with filter and labor free.
> 
> What does an oil change run if you just walk into a quick change?


Sounds right to me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Goucho, I couldn't agree with you more. I would have walked out before giving them the chance to install my skip shift eliminator.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 15 minutes and a cold beer is in the weekend plans! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

could do it now actually.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Thanks for the info. 15 minutes and a cold beer is in the weekend plans! :cheers


Your first beer will still be cold by the time you get done. Its very easy. 

Check this out incase you decide to drink the whole case before the install.

http://www.slponline.com/inst/21008.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, DONE ZOOM, ZOOM, ZOOM (Oh wait, I don't have a VW)
OK Miller Time (Oh wait, I don't have miller beer)
FOSTERS (pause) BEER.........yea, now we are talking. Oh wait, is this a Fosters or Mobil 1 full synthetic oil can? Kind of tastes like oil. Fosters is not my favorite. 

Anyway, finding the proper load bearing jack points was the hardest part of the process. plug, plug, zip tie. That's all there was to it.


----------

